# Trackers to be discussed on Pat Kenny Show tonight



## Brendan Burgess (18 Oct 2017)

Padraic Kissane, Michael McGrath and some of the people who lost their trackers will be on the Pat Kenny Show on TV3 at 10 pm tonight.

Brendan


----------



## Open air (18 Oct 2017)

Thanks brendan,should be interesting


----------



## Joanne Heeney (18 Oct 2017)

Great coverage


----------



## Gordon Gekko (18 Oct 2017)

This is one of the greatest scandals in living memory.

I believe that some people should be entitled to massive compensation.

The banks who’ve made customers suffer health problems or social problems as a result of the their sinister behaviour should be hammered (notwithstanding the fact that we own some of the banks).

I’m talking real compensation; lost your home? Spouse had a nervous breakdown? €500,000 compensation...BANG! Plus a mortgage at 0% for an equivalent property...BANG!

There are victims of this scandal who should be entitled to gargantuan compensation.


----------



## moneymakeover (19 Oct 2017)

Fair play to Thomas, Padraic, Niamh, Catriona and all who appeared on Pat Kenny last night.

I think Pat Kenny has a good grasp of the issue.

I thought Padraic made a great point, if there was confusion about what it meant to fix, then restore trackers to the starting date of the fix.
In other words anyone who fixed, remove that from the records and keep everyone on tracker for the entire term.


----------



## Lightening (19 Oct 2017)

well said Moneymakeover! This is an excellent point by Padraic. Any confusion in the fixed documentation reverse that situation and put back on tracker immediately! The banks caused that confusion not the customer. 

Well done Catriona Thomas and Niamh for appearing on the show last night. Well done Padraic!


----------



## SaySomething (19 Oct 2017)

It was an absolute pleasure to finally meet @notabene in person. A real highlight of the evening for me!
Also delighted to meet Thomas and shake his hand, to say thank you for his courage in going to the High Court, because it was a watershed moment for all affected tracker customers.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Oct 2017)

Caitriona SS 

Well done. That was a very powerful opening to the programme. 

I was also delighted to see Sara Hogan highlighting the fact that 300,000 people are affected by the high mortgage rates in Ireland and not just the 20,000 who lost their trackers.

It was great to see Ger Deering the Financial Services Ombudsman speaking in public like that.  I can't think of any other public official who would have the courage to do that. 

Brendan


----------



## Banking17 (19 Oct 2017)

Late Debate now on Trackers Rte news and Radio...


----------

